
Reddit CEO Admits 'We're Still In The Red' - nreece
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/reddit-ceo-admits-were-still-in-the-red-2013-7
======
DigitalSea
Reddit is an interesting community and very volatile. 70 million monthly
readers, but at the same time a passionate community that is heavily
opinionated and reactive to any major change. It must be tricky running
Reddit, but I do hope they become profitable because if any site deserves it,
it's Reddit.

